# USB3 Video



## Phishfry (Apr 21, 2018)

I bought some nice Single Board Compters for cheap knowing that the two Display Ports did not work.
I verified the board boots with a FreeBSD memstick with DHCP.

Has anyone here ever used a USB3 Video adapter? What model worked with FreeBSD?
Will I be able to enter the BIOS with a USB3 video adapter?
USB2 did not allow video adapters correct?

I am about to buy a StarTech USB32VGAEH


----------



## tingo (Apr 21, 2018)

Most usb-based video adapters use DisplayLink. Some of them are supported by the udl(4) driver (from FreeBSD 11.1 I think). DisplayLink adapters require a driver, so far I haven't seen a BIOS or UEFI firmware which has drivers for USB-based video adapters.
Note: the specs for the USB32VGAEH says that it uses a "a Trigger family chipset". I don't know anything more, and do not know if this is supported in FreeBSD.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks I bought 2 USB Video Adapters for $25USD just to check out.
Slightly different model without the USB3 passthrough.
StarTech USB32VGAE3

I will report back if they work.

These are the boards I got for dirt cheap:
http://www.dfi-itox.com/products/product.php?productId=2084

They were advertised as new with 'Display Ports not working' and they were correct.
I am a hardware nerd and never tried USB video. So I need an adapter in the toolbox.
Of-course I want to try them on Arm if they work...


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 21, 2018)

I think we have an answer. tingo pointed me to the correct resource.
If my adapters don't work I will buy this from the udl(4) list:
StarTech CONV-USB2DVI

I will marked this solved when I see it work.
At least with this method I should be able to see FreeBSD booting.


----------



## PacketMan (May 23, 2018)

Did you get anywhere with this Phishfry?


----------



## Phishfry (May 23, 2018)

No, I had no luck. I really wanted BIOS access so I went another route.
MiniPCIe to PCIe x1 slot, with a x1 Video Card in the slot.(NVS300)

I was tempted to try the Startech in the driver list but I descide to go another way.


----------

